# Furnished apartment on island?



## ravemania (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

Just moved to Abu Dhabi, and am looking for a 2 bedroom furnished (not necessarily serviced) apartment somewhere on the island - in terms of locations, near Al Wahda, Corniche, Khalidiya would all be great. Anyone have an idea of rentals? Equally importantly, wIll a 6 month lease be possible, since I plan to shift to a larger place (off island) once my family joins me in 6-9 months. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

There are many. Any how furniture is not that expensive and a visit to IKEA can sort all for you. Also there are furniture shops all over the place with reasonable prices but still you can find a furnished apartment. Most contracts are for 1 year but you may still find a 6 months term.

Where to find those: check dubizzle 
http://dubai.dubizzle.com/
Select the city ( Abu dhabi) and look for accommodations

Also you can try gulf news classified section 

Good luck


----------

